# Death Valley,CA



## RTTB (Feb 4, 2017)

I live about 2 hours away from Death Valley and have never gone looking for scorpions there. I'm curious if anyone had any knowledgeable or experience in this area and as to what species I may find. I would go in late Spring before it really heats up.


----------



## RTTB (Mar 9, 2017)

Guess I'll answer my own post. Did some research and found a couple areas including Furnace Creek that have potential.


----------



## The Snark (Mar 9, 2017)

Protected wildlife preserve. VERY hefty fine for collecting there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost56 (Mar 9, 2017)

I personally don't know anything about death valley besides the obvious things everyone knows, but adding to what Snark said, you need to be very careful regarding wildlife refuge laws anywhere you plan on collecting. Some places not only fine you an insane amount, they'll also throw you in jail over something as simple as taking a rock if caught.


----------



## The Snark (Mar 9, 2017)

RTTB said:


> I live about 2 hours away from Death Valley and have never gone looking for scorpions there. I'm curious if anyone had any knowledgeable or experience in this area and as to what species I may find. I would go in late Spring before it really heats up.


Since that be my stomping grounds, where are you - abouts.?


----------



## RTTB (Mar 9, 2017)

Yucaipa. Guess I'll skirt around on the outside boundary of the Preserve.


----------



## RTTB (Mar 9, 2017)

I'm all about staying within legal limits so thanks for the advice.


----------



## chanda (Mar 12, 2017)

RTTB said:


> Yucaipa. Guess I'll skirt around on the outside boundary of the Preserve.


I think Death Valley is a little more than two hours away from Yucaipa. I'm in Redlands, right next to Yucaipa, and it took me more like 4 or 5 hours to get back from Death Valley. Have you tried Joshua Tree? It's a lot closer (just a little over an hour). I didn't look for inverts in Death Valley because when I was there it was August and around 120 degrees. I'm sure there is stuff out there - but I didn't see anything. Wildlife is plentiful in Joshua Tree, particularly this time of year, before it gets really hot. I've found all sorts of herps and inverts out there. (Just taking pictures, of course - being in the park and all.) Even when it gets hot, you can usually find a variety of critters hanging around the palm oases.


----------



## RTTB (Mar 12, 2017)

Yeah 2 hours will get me to Barstow but then quite a distance after that. Yes Joshua Tree is quite nice. I'm just trying to expand my areas but do not want to be on National Park land.


----------



## Smokehound714 (Mar 24, 2017)

you'd love riverside and imperial county, lots of neat habitats  

 the area around blythe is great for Hadrurus spadix


----------



## RTTB (Mar 24, 2017)

Yeah those are my stomping grounds and was interested in branching out.


----------

